# Ann Arbor Vendor Notices April 29, 2012



## pkleppert (Feb 19, 2012)

All the notices for this year's Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet have been either emailed or slow mailed to all of last year's vendors and then some.  Since there is no mail delivery this Monday you may not get your slow mail until later in the week.  Remember it's your swap space until you give it up. Anyone interested in signing up as a vendor this year can email us at bikeshow@aol.com and we will send your a form.  *Also, if you want a hat this year you can order one for $5 on the form. *We have something different and very special for this year's vendors instead of hats.


----------

